# Good price for a double sized D. labata ooth. ?



## Longhorn (May 11, 2007)

I am being offered what I think is a pretty good deal of $45 for a x2 sized D. labata ooth. or dead leaf mantis

Should I go for it?

That's $40 for the ooth and $5 for shipping, and since I haven't got a clue could someone tell me if that's a good price?

Thank you


----------



## Ben.M (May 12, 2007)

I would say no to buying it, being 2x could even mean that he has glued 2 ooths together :lol: but to me it just doesnt sound right but its up to u :roll:


----------



## Ben.M (May 12, 2007)

Plus it is a tad pricey


----------



## Longhorn (May 12, 2007)

here's the most recent email he has sent me:



> Hello,I know this is last minute but I have been thinking about the sale. I really don't want to sell a $160 ooth for $45....maybe $100.
> 
> I realize that you can not afford this...would you possibly be interested in some other mantids I have? I have some carolina mantids and may have a few orchid mantids to sell.
> 
> ...


Starting to wonder if this guy is legit or not.


----------



## Ian (May 12, 2007)

Longhorn, it is Legit  

I have done many deals with AB, he's a good guy.


----------



## Longhorn (May 12, 2007)

I have no way of gauging the value of this ooth. I have searched for that answer but to no avail.

I am just passing up the deal. I'm sure he's a quality guy but I'm not ready to pay that much $$ with no guarantees.

Back to searching for unique species I guess.


----------



## Ian (May 12, 2007)

I deleted Ben's post...as he is a legit guy!

It is a hefty price for an ooth, however if you received a large hatch, it could well be great value for money


----------



## Longhorn (May 12, 2007)

well I won't get the ooth he pulled out and wants $100 so I'm not even close to wanting to justify that  

I'd be willing to pay $50 but I can't justify anything else regardless the species. Maybe I will learn in time to understand/appreciate them more to be willing to do that but not now


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2007)

Seems expensive to me. Don't think I would pay 100 for any ooth.


----------



## Longhorn (May 13, 2007)

He was upset that I posted his email to me on this thread, I apologized but I was just trying to get some insight, I do not think I will be doing business with the individual because of the comments I have seen on the matter so far. Apparently I am right in saying that I cannot justify that kind of money for any ooth.


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2007)

I'm majoring in economics... If the price is higher than how much you personally value it, then don't buy it. You can take the risk into account too. More risk will make the value to you lower and lower.

Yeah, it's mostly just common sense.


----------

